# Guitar supplies store in Montreal ??



## Metal Man (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi everyone,

This one goes to you Montreal forumers....

Anyone knows a place in montreal (or close surroundings) where I can buy some guitar supplies, like fretwire, a trussrod, maybe some mother of pearl?

Share your knowledge!

Thanks


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't think we have a store like that in Montreal. I'd be very interested to know if you learn otherwise. My guitar tech orders everything from Stew-Mac in the US.


----------



## tcon (Dec 23, 2009)

Steve's has some accessories and Langevin and Forest has woods, tools and instructions.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Maybe you could check with Lutherie MF :wave:
http://www.mf.qc.ca/


----------

